

Why Do Many Reasonable People Doubt Science? - michaelmachine
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2015/03/science-doubters/achenbach-text

======
IanDrake
Florine: [http://www.newsweek.com/water-fluoridation-linked-higher-
adh...](http://www.newsweek.com/water-fluoridation-linked-higher-adhd-
rates-312748)

Climate Change: [http://www.nipccreport.org/](http://www.nipccreport.org/)

So the question isn't why do people doubt science, but why does the media
confuse scientific hypothesis with 100% tested and understood fact? I would
say that if you believe in science, you understand these things are not facts
and that consensus != truth.

The our bodies and climate are some of the most complex and least understood
systems in the universe. To think we understand them enough to say with
certainty that Florine is good for you and CO2 is the only factor in climate
change is naive.

~~~
hindsightbias
> only factor

I wonder if someone has done a study how many strawmen it takes to put doubt
into sciencey things.

Clearly, we should keep pumping stuff into our bodies and the atmosphere and
until science proves with 100% testable consensus that it could have bad
consequences.

